# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Cơ khí chế tạo >  Help: Nhờ bắt bệnh giúp

## CNCDIY

Hi các cụ,
Nhờ các cụ bắt bệnh giúp em cái mâm xoay này.
Em dùng để khoan, mà nó lắt dzữ quá ạ  :Frown: 


Em chân thành cám ơn!
Hình của em nó

----------

